# Où sont stockés les message de Mail ?



## Brousseau (2 Avril 2005)

Je voudrais faire une sauvegarde de mes mails quel dossiers dois-je copier?
Merci par avance


----------



## Zyrol (2 Avril 2005)

Tout se trouve dans ta librairie (users/ton_nom/Library) et dans le repertoire "mail"


----------



## cham (2 Avril 2005)

Si tu sauvegarde ce dossier "Mail", tu aura une sauvegarde de tes messages reçus, envoyés, junk...


----------

